# Two small Alice in Wonderland props



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

That looks great Daniel


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you very much 
I corrected the pictures- they didn't upload correctly XD


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Loving the cups too...great job on both


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks again


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Is that a silk rose?? That looks great! and your tea cups look really cute. I love the grip on them.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Very fun. Great stuff!


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

offmymeds said:


> Is that a silk rose?? That looks great! and your tea cups look really cute. I love the grip on them.


Thank you 
I had to go check if it was silk or not XD The petals are but the rose is some other material that I don't know XD


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hollie H said:


> Very fun. Great stuff!


Thanks Hollie


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I like how you have the petals laying about and the teacup stack looks great!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Love it! Love the details.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you both


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I love it! Your rose looks awesome!


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you


----------

